# The obsession with Arkansas.....



## rnelson5 (Dec 20, 2014)

I have said it before....... I just don't get it. Sure there can be ducks there, but what about all the pressure? Who wants to drive 10 hours to have to run and fight people for a spot at which point you can kill four birds? I have been twice and just don't get all the hype.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 20, 2014)

Because everyone wants to be that guy that can tell all his buds and internet rivals he was that guy that went hunting in Arkansas


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Private lease.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 20, 2014)

That's why I'm planning a trip up north next year.  Robbie, you can come if you want to and you promise to behave.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 20, 2014)

I was in Arkansas last week and had a blast. Everyone was complaining that there weren't many ducks or geese but I was more in one day than I had seen in ten years. The point is theere close and there are a lot of ducks and geese. I am sure there are places with more birds and less people but I haven't been there yet. The key word is yet! It took a few days to get into where they wanted to be but in the end it worked out for us. Thanks to the great people of Arkansas who helped us we got a two man limit Thursday morning before we had to leave.   I'll post pictures if you like.


----------



## georgiaboy94 (Dec 20, 2014)

Two words can explain it very clearly......Flooded timber.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 20, 2014)

georgiaboy94 said:


> Two words can explain it very clearly......Flooded timber.



I get the flooded timber hunting...... But i hate crowds and you can only kill three mallards on some of those WMA's right?


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 20, 2014)

We were hunting rice and soy bean fields. But you are right! Water and food = birds


----------



## dom (Dec 20, 2014)

georgiaboy94 said:


> Two words can explain it very clearly......Flooded timber.



yessir. and what was said above.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 20, 2014)

georgiaboy94 said:


> Two words can explain it very clearly......Flooded timber.



This


----------



## across the river (Dec 20, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I get the flooded timber hunting...... But i hate crowds and you can only kill three mallards on some of those WMA's right?



That is correct.  I know you can only kill three on meto.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been blessed with the opportunity to hunt ducks in several states and three foreign countries.  In the early to mid-80's I was living in coastal Georgia and was able to experience what would be described as "good" hunting for that area.  I lived close enough to Butler Island that I befriended folks who hunted it often, knew what they were doing, and taught me some things about coastal Georgia hunting.  But here is the sad truth, Georgia duck hunting in terms of duck numbers and big birds (mallards, pintail, widgeon, gadwall) and available hunting land is very poor in comparison to many other states.   Would a waterfowl hunter watching a timber duck hunt in Arkansas dream of hunting there? Of course! But what I know is there is outstanding duck hunting in many areas along the Mississippi River and the Texas/Louisiana Gulf coast, it just doesn't get the tv air time that Arkansas gets.  

The best domestic duck hunting available for the masses in the lower 48?  Washington State.  You can not believe the number of birds that occupy that State from Dec through Jan. But who wants to travel 3,000 miles to hunt ducks?  The Holy Grail of duck hunting in the South is definitely Arkansas.  Plus, if you hunt Arkansas you're still in the South where folks are friendly and the food is great.  Second best hunting is south Louisiana.  Those marshes attracted wonderful numbers of great birds and the food was unmatched.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Uptonongood said:


> I've been blessed with the opportunity to hunt ducks in several states and three foreign countries.  In the early to mid-80's I was living in coastal Georgia and was able to experience what would be described as "good" hunting for that area.  I lived close enough to Butler Island that I befriended folks who hunted it often, knew what they were doing, and taught me some things about coastal Georgia hunting.  But here is the sad truth, Georgia duck hunting in terms of duck numbers and big birds (mallards, pintail, widgeon, gadwall) and available hunting land is very poor in comparison to many other states.   Would a waterfowl hunter watching a timber duck hunt in Arkansas dream of hunting there? Of course! But what I know is there is outstanding duck hunting in many areas along the Mississippi River and the Texas/Louisiana Gulf coast, it just doesn't get the tv air time that Arkansas gets.
> 
> The best domestic duck hunting available for the masses in the lower 48?  Washington State.  You can not believe the number of birds that occupy that State from Dec through Jan. But who wants to travel 3,000 miles to hunt ducks?  The Holy Grail of duck hunting in the South is definitely Arkansas.  Plus, if you hunt Arkansas you're still in the South where folks are friendly and the food is great.  Second best hunting is south Louisiana.  Those marshes attracted wonderful numbers of great birds and the food was unmatched.



Best answer i have seen yet. I would much rather travel to those states less popular but with the same amount of ducks. It is kind of a no brainer to me.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 20, 2014)

across the river said:


> That is correct.  I know you can only kill three on meto.


I just would NOT drive that far to kill three mallards.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Dec 20, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I just would NOT drive that far to kill three mallards.



Obviously you are one of the participants in our sport that don't cherish each experience....you are concerned about how many ducks are killed every day. I have shot my three and watched in awe as 2-3000 work a 20x20 hole in the trees and come barreling down less than 2 feet from your face. That is what hunting is about. I could care less if we killed 3 mallards versus every other states 4.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 20, 2014)

Some have 15 shell limit and 3 bird limit. After diving 9 hrs paying for gas and a room. Think I'll stay at home and water swat coots. I'd drive further west. Less pressure and you can kick it with the señoritas.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 20, 2014)

rdnckrbby said:


> Obviously you are one of the participants in our sport that don't cherish each experience....you are concerned about how many ducks are killed every day. I have shot my three and watched in awe as 2-3000 work a 20x20 hole in the trees and come barreling down less than 2 feet from your face. That is what hunting is about. I could care less if we killed 3 mallards versus every other states 4.



I cherish every experience no doubt but you are right about one thing. I would rather see a mixed bag of 30-40 birds from a groups morning hunt than a hunt with less than half of that because "we only hunt mallards". I would rather shoot 4 mallards and two bonus ducks than just 3 mallards, but to each is own. It is not always a numbers game to me though. I do my destination trips to collect certain species. On those trips if i get one good drake for the wall then i am happy no matter what the rest of the trips outcome is. If i went hunting just to watch a pile of birds come in i couldn't shoot i would visit a refuge instead.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Dec 20, 2014)

Me and pitbull nick drove 18hrs to Kansas and had the best and most fun I ever had on a duck hunt, I never seen so many ducks in my life I would go back in a heartbeat and I even had to drive threw Arkansas to get there thought that was a little ironic, but we hunted  public land ,there was a lot of hunters but plenty of room and everybody seem to respect everyone else. We even had some locals give us a little advice the first night when we got there. I like to travel to go on hunts whether it be Kansas, Arkansas, Mississippi, are where ever I just think the thrill of a new place to hunt is exciting in itself


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 20, 2014)

If you don't see the appeal, just keep doing what you're doing and not going to AR. I, for one, enjoy going and visiting friends and hunting public land in a state that holds the nations largest population of wintering mallards. I hunt other states, but in AR when it's on, there's nothing else that compares.


----------



## vrooom (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm more confused as to why some of you goons are trying to convince a forum of mullets that Arkansas is the place to be


----------



## across the river (Dec 20, 2014)

rdnckrbby said:


> Obviously you are one of the participants in our sport that don't cherish each experience....you are concerned about how many ducks are killed every day. I have shot my three and watched in awe as 2-3000 work a 20x20 hole in the trees and come barreling down less than 2 feet from your face. That is what hunting is about. I could care less if we killed 3 mallards versus every other states 4.



Actually you can kill 5 mallards in the central flyway and 7 if you keep on driving to the West coast.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 20, 2014)

vrooom said:


> I'm more confused as to why some of you goons are trying to convince a forum of mullets that Arkansas is the place to be



Mississippi mudflap


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 20, 2014)

I couldn't agree more with the hype. Y'all can keep that place. I would much rather go shoot pintails/red heads on south Texas and see 50000 ducks. Better still than that is the Columbia in Washington state. Words can't describe the beauty. There aren't many places you can see big horn sheep, and elk while duck hunting. It's truly an amazing place!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 20, 2014)

Never did a public land hunt out there. To many variables. I've either leased a blind or joined a club. If you have a lease you watch the weather and call the farmer to make sure there are ducks. Never been skunked on a hunt and shot limits more times than not


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 20, 2014)

LA for me


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 20, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> If you don't see the appeal, just keep doing what you're doing and not going to AR. I, for one, enjoy going and visiting friends and hunting public land in a state that holds the nations largest population of wintering mallards. I hunt other states, but in AR when it's on, there's nothing else that compares.



That is what i plan on doing unless i get invited to a good private club where we can hunt fields and try a timber hunt or two while i am there.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Booner Killa said:


> I couldn't agree more with the hype. Y'all can keep that place. I would much rather go shoot pintails/red heads on south Texas and see 50000 ducks. Better still than that is the Columbia in Washington state. Words can't describe the beauty. There aren't many places you can see big horn sheep, and elk while duck hunting. It's truly an amazing place!!!



Washington state is high on my list!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 20, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> If you don't see the appeal, just keep doing what you're doing and not going to AR. I, for one, enjoy going and visiting friends and hunting public land in a state that holds the nations largest population of wintering mallards. I hunt other states, but in AR when it's on, there's nothing else that compares.



Bingo


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 20, 2014)

southerngreenscape said:


> Me and pitbull nick drove 18hrs to Kansas and had the best and most fun I ever had on a duck hunt, I never seen so many ducks in my life I would go back in a heartbeat and I even had to drive threw Arkansas to get there thought that was a little ironic, but we hunted  public land ,there was a lot of hunters but plenty of room and everybody seem to respect everyone else. We even had some locals give us a little advice the first night when we got there. I like to travel to go on hunts whether it be Kansas, Arkansas, Mississippi, are where ever I just think the thrill of a new place to hunt is exciting in itself


Lived in Kansas for 3 years.  My mother was born in SE Arkansas and I was born in Vicksburg MS. A bunch of birds and now a days a bunch of folks going there to hunt.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been to Arkansas once.  A four man group killed one mallard in three days.  But that's not why I go on destination trips.  I'm not a huge duck guy but I go every chance I get.  

I choose my trips based on experiencing a new environment and habitat type.  I've hunted lions in Idaho, Bears in Canada, Deer in the barrier Islands, etc, etc.  

I have never been to the desert, so this January, me and tw other trad bow enthusiasts are going to hunt javelina in Arizona.  Do I care much about javelina?  No, but there is something to be said for the whole experience and not the kill total.  

If I were to go on a duck hunt, my buddy Dana Stanford always recommends an awesome hunt in Maine.  It's sea ducks in the morning and then puddlers in the afternoon.  That sounds perfect to me.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Dec 20, 2014)

Robby I say we try Oklahoma next season! Do not think I will be able to get a group out this season but I defintely wanna go back after getting a little taste last year


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 20, 2014)

Robby I will say this after my time out here....  If you ever get on a good timber hunt, there is nothing that compares.... Watching a groups of 60 work down into the hole was absolutely amazing... Had a drake so close to me I could feel the wind off his wings..... I will drive back out here and do it agian next year...


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 20, 2014)

Killer, I didn't know they had duck hunts in California????


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 20, 2014)

mlandrum said:


> Killer, I didn't know they had duck hunts in California????



Tons of ducks in CA Preacher


----------



## mattech (Dec 20, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Tons of ducks in CA Preacher



Yup, I go out there for work a lot, not many folks hunt, but if they do, its pretty much for ducks.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 20, 2014)

Killer answer your phone


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 21, 2014)

every one talks about the pressure there. on public land well we just got back this morning from hunting nothing but public land and what i saw at the WMA that was holding the the most birds i had ever seen in my life had very little pressure on the weekdays. i say that because for almost 3 days we did quite well and when sat came all the weekend warriors showed up. and it was turning the duck light switch off. 

but hunting flooded timber is awesome nothing can describe it every morning we had ducks breaking tree limbs to get into the hole. ducks landing 5ft from you and quacking at you dog about to just bust out of its skin because it is so excited. also if you have never ridden in a mud boat with someone that knows how to drive a mud boat in the timber that is an experience in itself.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 21, 2014)

The mudboat ride does sound appealing to me ^^^^. As long as it is someone elses ride we are tearing up!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 21, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> The mudboat ride does sound appealing to me ^^^^. As long as it is someone elses ride we are tearing up!!



He wasn't scared to give it the gas I'll promise you that ...


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 21, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Killer answer your phone



Called you back today.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 21, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> He wasn't scared to give it the gas I'll promise you that ...



They never are right up until that split second just before the bow tbones a tree.  Right before you hear HOLD ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 21, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> They never are right up until that split second just before the bow tbones a tree.  Right before you hear HOLD ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thought that's what mod v bows were for ! Haha.... That excel and mb sport v are pretty nice combo


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 21, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> The mudboat ride does sound appealing to me ^^^^. As long as it is someone elses ride we are tearing up!!



dude dustin and i both were cringing a couple of time when the prop would hit a stump or log but he would just hit the gas and tear it up. running through 3inches of water on plain was just as fun and the excel boat hit a few trees and didn't even have a dent in it. 

also if you got in a boat race all you had to do was trim the motor up and throw a 20ft high rooster tail and everyone stayed back.

even heard at the ramp freddy king ran over a boat just about destroying it but his excel boat was just fine.


----------



## tomcat58 (Dec 22, 2014)

*arkansas*

arkansas is not what it was at one time then you got ducks unlimted that puts in places to stop the ducks short of arkansas then the ducks come through after the season ends and my people tell me that is where they are now [we have water and food no ducks case closed


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 22, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Thought that's what mod v bows were for ! Haha.... That excel and mb sport v are pretty nice combo



you put the v center on the tree under full power its gona fold back like a sardine can. Ask Freddie.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> you put the v center on the tree under full power its gona fold back like a sardine can. Ask Freddie.



Haha! Freddie would know! He tore somebody ride up pretty dang good the other day......


----------



## 10gaMafia (Dec 22, 2014)

Grew up there hunting rice fields every winter.  Y'all can keep the timber, give me a pit and 250 dekes.  Luckily my dad knew farmers we could hunt with and had the most incredible hunts.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 22, 2014)

never did a timber hunt and that is high on my list of "to do".  I'm not a mallard purist but i think it's every duck hunter's dream to experience a true flooded timber hunt. And I plan on making it happen in the next year or 2.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 22, 2014)

Something that sas awesome for me was having a couple hundred mallards locked up hovering above me in a dry field. No waders and no boat required!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 22, 2014)

10gaMafia said:


> Grew up there hunting rice fields every winter.  Y'all can keep the timber, give me a pit and 250 dekes.  Luckily my dad knew farmers we could hunt with and had the most incredible hunts.



we had 6 dozen decoys in the timber 5 spinning wings and a pulsator. something i learned you have to have a lot of decoys in the timber especially when you have over 10000 mallards 100 yards behind you and close to 100000 in lake less than 1/4mile away. and you need every decoy in the spread to move but also learned if the birds are feeding at night then the timber is where you want to be. and just about every duck we picked up felt like it had a bag of rice in it neck.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have hunted both.... I will say the field hunting is cool, but there is nothing on the planet that compares to 40 mallards breaking limbs coming into the timber...


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 22, 2014)

I love timber hunting but I also really enjoy 300-500 redheads feetdown in the decoys.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Dec 23, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> Private lease.



public hunting will be the same pretty much anywhere,private lease would be best


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 23, 2014)

10gaMafia said:


> Grew up there hunting rice fields every winter.  Y'all can keep the timber, give me a pit and 250 dekes.  Luckily my dad knew farmers we could hunt with and had the most incredible hunts.



It's funny a lot of the locals feel like that.  The guy we lease from is a die hard hunter.  He has only been hunting in the woods 2-3 times ever.  You can't get him out of the fields.  I, for one, enjoy them both.  But I don't generally venture to public woods on the weekends when I can wake up, eat breakfast, and venture to a field about 11 and kill limits in an hour or 2.  I really love when the river gets out and you can hunt a field edge standing by the timber.  That may be my favorite....but I'm not sure we are gonna get the rain to push the Cache out this year.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 23, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> It's funny a lot of the locals feel like that.  The guy we lease from is a die hard hunter.  He has only been hunting in the woods 2-3 times ever.  You can't get him out of the fields.  I, for one, enjoy them both.  But I don't generally venture to public woods on the weekends when I can wake up, eat breakfast, and venture to a field about 11 and kill limits in an hour or 2.  I really love when the river gets out and you can hunt a field edge standing by the timber.  That may be my favorite....but I'm not sure we are gonna get the rain to push the Cache out this year.



I've been doing a rain dance for a month now...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 23, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> I've been doing a rain dance for a month now...



Brought my boat back home lol.  Having to use it to kill woodies.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 23, 2014)

TireKicker said:


> I love timber hunting but I also really enjoy 300-500 redheads feetdown in the decoys.



This..... i might be just a diver junkie


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 23, 2014)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> This..... i might be just a diver junkie



I second that.   Love Divers


----------



## Woods Savvy (Dec 23, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> we had 6 dozen decoys in the timber 5 spinning wings and a pulsator. something i learned you have to have a lot of decoys in the timber especially when you have over 10000 mallards 100 yards behind you and close to 100000 in lake less than 1/4mile away. and you need every decoy in the spread to move but also learned if the birds are feeding at night then the timber is where you want to be. and just about every duck we picked up felt like it had a bag of rice in it
> 
> If I had to haul all that to kill ducks I would quit. Is that the first time you have hunted DD.


----------



## T Tolbert (Dec 23, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> we had 6 dozen decoys in the timber 5 spinning wings and a pulsator. something i learned you have to have a lot of decoys in the timber especially when you have over 10000 mallards 100 yards behind you and close to 100000 in lake less than 1/4mile away. and you need every decoy in the spread to move but also learned if the birds are feeding at night then the timber is where you want to be. and just about every duck we picked up felt like it had a bag of rice in it neck.




I know a few fellas that killed 4 limits in 30 min in the woods with only a dozen decoys. That's a lot of crap to haul in


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 24, 2014)

Amen, to that's a lot of crap to haul in! But if I had them, I would use them. I only have a dozen mallards and six woodies but I take them when I go. And I offer to take them when I'm hunting with someone. I hunt by myself way to much and they get heavy on those walks in and out.


----------

